# Powershift to Ultrashift



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Riddle me this.

I purchased a wrecked right shifter. The blades are thashed but the internals appear ok.
I say appear as it does not shift due to the dislocated blade.

I have been wanting silver blades.
So can I swap the internals from Athena 11 and the trashed Chorus 11 thus creating Ultrashift?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

pigpen said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> I purchased a wrecked right shifter. The blades are thashed but the internals appear ok.
> I say appear as it does not shift due to the dislocated blade.
> ...


Isn't swapping the blades is a much easier task, since to get to the internals you have to remove them anyway?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no...*

You can swap brake levers from the Athena levers to the Chorus shifters and probably the finger shift lever, but not the internals in the back half of the shifter. You can't convert a powershift ergo to ultrashift.


----------

